# Digital Cameras



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
Short thread. 
No one here has any excuse not to own one even if they are a professional photogrpher and only use medium format. They are like $100 for a 2 megapixel and extras and thats nothing. Its 3-4 tanks of gas, one dinner for 4, and less than almost any mod for our cars.
Get it, take pics of everything. Latest mod, you at the beach, whatever and post them. Whenever people have a problem or show how to solve a problem, a picture's worth a thousand words. So hit up e-bay, circuit city, or best buy, and shart shooting.

Seth


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I want to buy one but not spend arm and a leg, I want a good one but don't know which one is good or bad for the money!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Check epinions.com and search withing your budget. Also steves digital cameras (check google for the site).

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My GF gave for Christmas a dgital camera.
She paid $129.00 (Gateway) Fujifilm A200 is the model (2.0megapixels)
Very good camera. works great


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *My GF gave for Christmas a dgital camera.
> She paid $129.00 (Gateway) Fujifilm A200 is the model (2.0megapixels)
> Very good camera. works great *


I have the same.. ITs a Fujifilm FinePix A 200. Has a 16Mb memory card. They go for anywhere from $120 to $160. They take 2 AA batts.. They sell a charger with 4 NiMh for an extra $25.. So for under $200 you can get a good Camera, Permanent batt supply, and all the Accessories.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *OK,
> Short thread.
> No one here has any excuse not to own one even if they are a professional photogrpher and only use medium format. They are like $100 for a 2 megapixel and extras and thats nothing. Its 3-4 tanks of gas, one dinner for 4, and less than almost any mod for our cars.
> Get it, take pics of everything. Latest mod, you at the beach, whatever and post them. Whenever people have a problem or show how to solve a problem, a picture's worth a thousand words. So hit up e-bay, circuit city, or best buy, and shart shooting.
> ...


Yup, exactly! It's the first thing I'm getting when ever my tax returns come back .


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I use a Canon A40 myself. I picked up a 128MB CF card for it a while back, but I could really use more memory. Doing show coverage at 1600x1200 sucks up space in a hurry.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I bought a Kodak DC3400 on ebay about six months ago for $128 US, store demo, new in box that was $900 a few years ago. With 2.1MP and optical zoom it's a great camera. One thing about cheaper cameras, they often perform bad in low light so you really should look for an ISO rating of higher than 100. Since my cam was first made in 98/98 it only has a max ISO of 100 as well. I bought a cheapo 1.3MP before my current cam and I wasn't always satisfied with the results but it could still perform decent. As for picture quality and versatility, getting an optical zoom camera will make a huge difference over the extrapolated digital zoom that should rarely be used.
If you can get a Kodak DX3700 for cheap then I would. It has 2-3MP image plus features of video capture and sound. My friend has an A200 like you guys and he likes it although he did want the video/sound feature. The A200 has video only doesn't it?

To help some people out, here are some great links for Digital Camera Reviews:

http://www.dpreview.com/
http://www.imaging-resource.com/
http://www.steves-digicams.com/

Compact Flash Memory Review:
http://www.dpreview.com/articles/mediacompare/


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
If forgot to list mine. It was a gift. Its just a point and shoot auto everything no manual choice at all except flash on or off and file size. Its a HP Photosmart 812. The quality is decent (go to the my painted rims thread and see some quick shots in a dark garage at 35% actual size).

Seth


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

?????****
















ID LOVE to have a nice DIGI.... but with a CANNON EOS A2 sitting in the Closet... the Finepix will do to get my pics online and In my Posts.. Bigger is better but WTH good is it if you just want simple pics, and if you dont know what the buttons/lights/switchs all do...... 

*Scratches Head.....What was i talking about


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *OK,
> Short thread.
> No one here has any excuse not to own one even if they are a professional photogrpher and only use medium format. They are like $100 for a 2 megapixel and extras and thats nothing. Its 3-4 tanks of gas, one dinner for 4, and less than almost any mod for our cars.
> Get it, take pics of everything. Latest mod, you at the beach, whatever and post them. Whenever people have a problem or show how to solve a problem, a picture's worth a thousand words. So hit up e-bay, circuit city, or best buy, and shart shooting.
> ...


W3RD! I bought a cheapy & it goes everywhere with me. I also have a nice SLR, but the digital is for when I don't want to spend money on deveolping prints and so I can put stuff on the web instantly.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm somewhat of an amateur photographer myself with a full SLR Pentax K1000 system and a Canon AV-1 for when I'm a little lazy. Gotta love ebay for getting all of this so very very cheap! 
While I still enjoy film, having to scan pictures is annoying and I find a slight color shift results as well. I have a UMAX 2000P and it does a good job, but you can't expect a now sub $100 CCD scanner to provide colors as good as a $100-$200 Digital Cam.

Like *fcsmotorsports* said, the instant transfers and uploads is what it's all about. Always good to have the best of both worlds though.

- having money left over to spend on the car, that's the hard part...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

I had bought a Sony Cyber SHot DCS-P71 3.2 MegaPix and this thing rocks!!!!! Its small and compacy at the time I spent 399$ for it its down to 349$ now This is my Second one!!!! I recomend this cam!!!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here is my cheapo digicam($99) : HP PhotoSmart 215: 1.3 MP, 16 MB compact flash. Good camera it just sucks that it kills the 4 AAbatteries after taking about 50 pics.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You gotta get those photo AA's by energizer. They give you a few more pictures (almost double) than standard AA's.

Seth


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Just pick up an Energize NiMH Charger and 4 AA Energizer batteries [1600 mAh I think]. They will take up to 200 pictures or more. Depending on the charger, slow chargers compared to rapid charges, they'll last between 500-1000 drain/charge cycles. A 6 hour charger seems to be the best from what I've read as it doesn't overheat the batteries like rapid chargers can and it won't take all nite like the 16 hour chargers.

*NiMH* - lifetime usage
Cost of charger: ~$20
Cost of Batteries [4 AA NiMH]: <$10
Average pic's per charge: 200+
Life span: ~750 drain cycles
Total pic's: 750*200 = 150,000

*Alkalines* - lifetime usage
Cost: ~$4 for 4 AA's
Total pic's: 50

*Alkalin vs. NiMH battery*

15000/50 = 3000 packs of Alkaline to equal one set of NiMH

Total cost: 3000 packs * $4 per pack = $12,000 compared to $30 for NiMH


Buy Batteries and chargers online below:
http://www.thomas-distributing.com/

One thing to look for when buying a battery charger is if it has independent charging circuits e.g. charging 2 or 4 or 1,2,3 or 4 batteries at a time. I'd be interested in the latter because my FRS takes 3 batteries but my camera takes 4. I'd rather charge 3, then 4 instead of swapping them around and accidentally charging one battery twice.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

( btw, i do have rechargeable batteries: 4 energizer NiMH AA's , and an energizer 15 hr charger that can charge 1, 2, or 4 batteries at a time )

... and it still eats up the batteries  ... its probably because of the 1.5in lcd on the cam


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

"...its probably because of the 1.5in lcd on the cam"

Yeah, that would do it with almost any digicam. From reviews I read on your cam, when I when I was looking for one myself, the 215 does consume slightly more power than other cams I think but it's still on par with those in it's class. I could be wrong but I thought it did. But no worries, so did my first digicam, and the brick I have now would also if I used the LCD a lot. I'm still using NiCd's from 10 years ago and I get about 100 pic's or more depending how long it was since they were last charged. After a month with no use, they drain by themselves.

Perhaps a higher capacity battery would help?
They have 2000 mAh now and higher I believe.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2914935179&category=1085

After I read this post I have to agree with what you are all saying. It's about time I stepped up into the 21st century. I went to ebay and found this nice polaroid digi cam for under 100 including shipping. Thanks everyone for pulling my head out of my ass.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
Sorry, I forgot to mention to use rechargeables. Thats the best way to go since you only spend $40 once and then never again.
Otherwise its $10 every 100 photos or so. (not counting print cartrages, a photo printer, and phtot paper). Digital is still more expensive than 35mm, buthas instant gratification and instant digitalization for posting and (for me) editing color and contrast to make a better photo.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Ive been stalling getting a Digi for the longest time. First I realized I would need one once I started spending so much time on these forums....then I realized I really neede one once I realized I was the only one at these car shows with a disposable camera..... 

Well my only problem is I havent taken the time to actually research the different styles and wuts best. I dont want to get ripped off so seth--thanks for this thread it was a good idea.

Time to hit EBAY...:jump: 

BTW sum one just list the main points I have to look for when choosing a camera--the most important options I should make sure I get...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Important options are subjective. I care for color accuracy, sharpness, fast focus even in dim lighting, and fast recycle time (the time it takes between pictures). Things like over and under exposure, or color filters for outdoor indoor flourescent, etc. would be nice on the camera, but it doesn't matter if you have a photoediting program.
I don't care for battery useage (since it is all really the same) or megapixels. Anything under 9 or 10 megapixel is not comparable to film. So stick with 3-6 and you're fine. In fact you're probably more than fine since you will never post a pic more than 500k and most pics are over a meg and a half when the camera saves it. 
When it comes to media format it doesn't matter either just get a 128MB card whichever type and youll never need another one. If you have other accessories (Mp3, PDA, etc.) that use flash memory try to get one that already matches what you have for cost effectiveness.
Then just find one thats comfortable to hold, is durable, and fits where you want it to.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> Important options are subjective. I care for color accuracy, sharpness, fast focus even in dim lighting, and fast recycle time (the time it takes between pictures). Things like over and under exposure, or color filters for outdoor indoor flourescent, etc. would be nice on the camera, but it doesn't matter if you have a photoediting program.
> I don't care for battery useage (since it is all really the same) or megapixels. Anything under 9 or 10 megapixel is not comparable to film. So stick with 3-6 and you're fine. In fact you're probably more than fine since you will never post a pic more than 500k and most pics are over a meg and a half when the camera saves it.
> When it comes to media format it doesn't matter either just get a 128MB card whichever type and youll never need another one. If you have other accessories (Mp3, PDA, etc.) that use flash memory try to get one that already matches what you have for cost effectiveness.
> ...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

To add or sum up what Seth said and what to look for:

- ISO 100 -> 400 and greater. 400 and higher is good for nite shots and you'll really appreciate it. Sadly my camera cuts out at 70-100.

- Optical zoom is a must IMO. I don't use digital zoom, the computer will do a better job.

- Macro feature makes for excellent car shots.

- More buttons and less software/LCD based controls.

- Size might be an issue but it doesn't bother me.

- Color accuracy, sharpness, fast focus and cycle time.

- USB or Firewire connection, Serial will take way too long.

- Ability to attach to the computer and be seen as an external/removable device. Makes transfers faster and can be connected to most any computer. My Kodak uses proprietary software which slows down transfers and will only connect to computers with the software installed so you might like to keep that in mind.

Digital Camera suggestions:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/WB/WB.HTM

Anything in 2-3+ megapixels is good for a beginner or amateur. The higher the resolution, the better they will look when resized smaller or left full size.

I'd stay away from the Sony DSC-P51 cameras based on failure rates and maybe the P31 and P71. I've seen dozens of these broken on Ebay and seen a few locally that didn't work. It's a great camera with lots of feature and a good design, especially with internal optical zoom depending on the model. The number I've seen not working is what kept me from buying one on ebay. Also, you're stuck with the Sony proprietary memory stick.

If you want one of the best Digicams, you might want to check out the Sigma SD9 SLR which is only 3.43 MP too!

- Greg


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey everyone...there is a deal on ebay for these polaroid cameras...I wanted to get one of these two...tell me what you think...is it a good deal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1085&item=2914767409&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1085&item=2915536352&rd=1


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I say go for the one with the 16mb memry card, unless you really want the headset.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Sorry guys, I really hate to sound negative, but I wouldn't buy a sub 1.0 megapixe camera.
For the price of those 0.3 megapixels you can buy a Kyocera EZ 1.3 Megapixel for $99 or less. That is the same camera I bought a year ago. The POLAROID 640 PLUS is a nice looking cam but it's not worth $85 depending on the purpose. You may never be satisfied with the quality, especially if used for taking pictures of your car.

I'd say as a minimum to spend $100 or if you can get a deal on a 1.0 MP or greater, then go for it. I paid $128 for a 2.3 MP and love it.

In the mean time, I'm selling my Kyocera EZ 1.3 for $100 if anyone wants to buy it. If so let me know. I paid $125 US, including shipping, and took about 150 pictures. Everything is included, even the sealed Duracell AA batteries. It connects as a removable device, a good feature; has more settings with buttons instead of on screen LCD function; is very small and light and has a great macro feature and came with accessories like those listed in the auctions you posted. After all was said and done I paid $195 Canadian.

I'll do a search and see what I can find for you or anyone else on what would be a better deal.

Just trying to be informative.

- Greg


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Great Greg...thanx for the info...if you find anything around the $100 range let me know...i thought that was a good deal for the polaroids but i didnt know the info about the megapixel thing? I am pretty much just going to use it to take pix of cars...i hardly ever use cameras...if i do i usually buy disposables. thanx again


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

If you're still up jblaze, check your PM and email.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Seriously, 
Jusdt go into a best buy or circuit city or whatever electronics store you have in your city with $150 and pick one up. Don't do e-bay unless you find a really good deal since you aren't going to save that much on a no-name brand camera. Just get like an HP photosmart 320, or a fuji finepix A200 or something (both are over 2 MP). Once you hit the $200 range you can get a finepix 2650 or an HP 620, or a sony cybershot P31 (same MP more features).

If you wanted to get a camera from a camera store like wolf or ritz camera, or a profesional camera store like B and H photo or adorama (internet) or something then do that since they will have more selection than your local home theater joint.

Seth


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Greg found a really good deal for me on ebay...It pays to shop around and not go out and buy the first thing you see. That's how you save money, not buying the first thing you see. I am not made of money and cant afford to just throw away $150 for the first digi cam i see.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1085&item=2915637899


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, My comment on the money was that since this sin't a 'serious' purchase, just a means to an end get the one that fits you budget, skills and comfort. A name brand helps too. Otherwise if you are doing serious camera shopping a 2-3 MP digicam is not going to do it, and you won't be able to buy a serious camera in a local electronics place. Ans serious camera's 35m or digital do not exist below $300.

Seth


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I picked up a Pentax K1000 (old style) with original camera protective case, Pentax 49mm, Image 28mm, Agfa flash, Pentax camera bag, strap, lens cleaner and cloth, blower brush all for $96 US on ebay. The camera was in MINT condition, barely looked used. It was an estate sale so not much was said about it. Like I said, the deals are there if you can find them and don't mind waiting. I picked up a Canon AV-1 also for $65 US I think. With all the lenses and filters I bought for the Pentax, yeah...I did spend over $300 like Seth said. But hey, if you buy a new retail SLR you'll only get one lens anyway. And as he mentioned, if you're looking for something a little more high end, your local Best Buy probably isn't the place to go.

For anyone looking for a Fuji A200, although more than $100 you can check here:

http://www.epinions.com/Fuji_FinePix_A200_Digital_Camera_Digital_Cameras


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Heres mine. Just got it today.









Argus DC3550


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

How much did you pay for that one Gfunk. What are some of the features.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

It was on sale lastweek at Office Max for $150 with a free 32mb memory card.

1.8" Color High Resolution Display 
2.1 Meg CCD Image Sensor 
TV Video Output - See Your Pictures on TV. No Computer Needed 
3x Optical and 2x Digital Zoom for Close-ups 
10 Sec. Self Timer. Get in the Picture 
Auto Sensor Flash 
It can also record short videos.

Thats all I now now.

I got it a week late because they didnt have anymore in stock at the store so they had to ship it out to me. Its pretty easy to use.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

That sounds pretty nice..Sounds like you got a real good camera.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I need some recommendations. I currently have a Sony DSC-P20 1.3MP Cybershot. I haven't been very pleased with the pictures since I've had it. It seems to only work good in bright light. It has a macro option and a low light mode, but unfortunately, the low light mode keeps the shutter open so long, it makes the image shaky (unless it's on a tripod). I noticed that the images were really crappy (from the beginning) as compaired to my friend's FD Mavica. Lately, it seems to be a bit blurry (autofocus may be a bit messed up) and the colors aren't as brillient. I use the LCD, and it eats through 1800mAh NiMH batteries like crazy.

I know I may be asking a little much for the price bracket, but I'm looking for a SONY (I already have a bunch of memory sticks) for around $200-250. I want about 3Megapixels, very sharp, and something that will work great in low light (without the slow shutter) <---*most important to me*. The macro feature didn't help me much on this cam but it could always be useful. Zoom isn't too important to me, but if it has zoom, I only want optical. I also need it to be easy on the batteries.

TIA


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Just to touch on a few things that 1997 GA16DE mentioned; over time the CCD in digital cameras do wear out eventually with problems such as color shifts and more so with increased noise/white dots in the picture due to dead/non-functioning pixels. Also, very few 1.3MP cameras provide what you would call excellent results, sharpness and color balance although the Canon A10, I believe, with it's 3x optical zoom was one of the few that provided great pictures.

At least your current 1.3MP has a variable shutter speed compared to most digicams in it's class, in relation to the lighting conditions, although you will need steady hands for most shots darker than an overcast day, especially inside with out a flash. Also, most cheaper/older digicam LCD' weren't power friendly.

-- Recommendations --

First off, you want a camera with a variable ISO rating from 100-400. The wider the range the better. The problem with your current camera is that the ISO is around 70-120. With a slower speed film rating, you need a longer shutter speed to capture a given amount of light, thus, you have to hold the camera very still to get a sharp picture. A Canon G2, or similar, would be an optimum choice as you can set both the ISO and shutter speed manually if you wanted to take creative pictures. Since you probably want good, general cam for taking pic's of cars  then you don't need to pay the extra few $100 for features you may never use.

Check list:
- IMO a Optical zoom is a must, either 2x or 3x. Digital I never use yet it's included and you pay for it anyway.
- Buttons, the more the better. I hate software/menu driven options for the most part, especially when it's a very bright day as you can't read the LCD.
- ISO range of 100-400 (enables better pictures in low light, night shots with some automatic variation in shutter speed)
- Direct USB connection is best as you don't need special software to connect to any computer. Kodak is horrid for this.

By doing a quick search on eBay, a few items of interest that fit your budget and criteria would be the Sony Cybershot DSC-P5, DSC-P52 and the DSC-P71 or even the P72 if you happen to find a good deal. The same can be said for any of these Sony cams. If you wait you can generally get one, even the higher model, at a good price, albeit some times used. I'd suggest to review each camera before buying and check the completed auctions of each model to see what it sold for in the past.

Best of Luck,

- Greg


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, got a few questions. The DSC-P72 looks nice and I'm looking on ebay here. I'm actually seeing these cameras on ebay going for as low as $0.99 sold with case, memory stick, and memory stick reader. The sellers claim it is brand new w/ warranty and the sellers all have extremely high feedback ratings (we're talking 12,000 positive feedbacks). Can I trust buying something like that? I know I may get what I pay for, but what's the deal with a $300 camera going for 99c?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

then again, it seems like by the time they make it to the end of the auction, they have risen to over $250


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, take a look at this pic:
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/temp files/DSC03407.JPG

This is from my shitty 1.3MP SONY DSC-P20. I took the pic in my garage with the light on (it's still fairly bright). I put it on ISO400 and set the flash on the highest mode. The pic is still extremely grainy and the letters don't focus.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

That picture just looks like it is out of focus. 
It is as if the laser was confused.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Whoa i just noticed the Canon Powershot G5 was released. Oh man! I know what my next purchase is after I paint my car.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Canon PowerShot S110 2MP Digital ELPH Camera Kit with 2x Optical Zoom*

i got mine about a year ago and it cost $400. now, it looks like its going for around $300. its sucha great camera.








-Maximum horizontal resolution: 1600 Pixels 
-Maximum vertical resolution: 1200 Pixels 
-Aspect ratio: 1.33:1 
-ISO equivalent: 100 ISO 
-Maximum shutter speed: .0006 seconds 
-Minimum shutter speed: 1 seconds 
-Resolution modes: 1600 x 1200, 640 x 480 
-Optical zoom: 2x 
-Digital zoom: 4x 
-Autofocus: Yes 
-Minimum focal length: 35 millimeters 
-Maximum focal length: 70 millimeters 
-Maximum low-resolution images: 30 
-Maximum high-resolution images: 12 
-Burst mode: Yes 
-Delay between shots: 3 seconds 
-Rapid-fire shots: 10 
-Computer memory size: 8 MB (upgraded)
-Display size: 1.5 inches 
-Viewfinder: Yes 
-Flash type: Off/On/Auto, Red-Eye Reduction 
-Red-eye reduction: Yes 
-Self-timer: Yes 
-Video out: Yes 
-Tripod mount: Yes 
-Image types: JPEG 
-In-camera editing: Yes 
-Mini-movie details: 640 x 480 and 320 x 240 resolutions, in AVI -format, with audio 
-Connectivity: Serial interface, USB
-Special features: DPOF, Mini-Movie, Macro, Audio Recording 
-Batteries: Lithium Ion 
-Size name: Pocket Size 
-Item length: 1.1 inches 
-Item height: 2.2 inches 
-Item width: 3.4 inches 
-Item weight: .4625 pounds


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You dont even need to buy a digital camera. If you really dont have the money, you could even use one of those 1 time use cameras, and when you get the pictures developed, you just check off the picture cd. And there you go, all your pics are on cd and pop it into the computer, and there are your pics!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Only you don't get instant gratification. And its expensive. (Like $20 each time you want to do that.)

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, if I said screw SONY and had the option of any make out there, what would you guys recommend?
once again, I want:
*~3MP
*optical zoom
*macro feature
*works awesome in low light (even a cam where I can add an extra flash)
*durability with little known issues
*easy on the batt.
*around $250

I have a feeling people are gonna recommend cannon, but I need some opinions.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i woulda told u to screw sony a long time ago

a personal favorite of mine would be the olympus, i sell these things like hot cakes, hit me up on AIM to discuss all the different ones


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
My vote goes to Nikon Coolpix, Canon S-- (insert numbers there), or Pentax Optio.

As for the $250, dunno if these go for that low, expect $350. But these are top of their class.

Seth


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I only mess with Canon everyone i know has had awesome luck with them from their smaller 2MP cameras to the 6MP SLR Digicam we have at work. I know Canon powershot makes an awesome cams in the 3MP range such as the A70. Also Nikon makes good cams too.

Check reviews online http://www.dpreview.com/ is a nice place. Very in depth reviews of all types of cameras. I'd read professional review and see the actual photos they take.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya canons are dope, i use a canon A40, hey justin the canon s400 and the canon s230 are both good cameras for the money and they are small and lightweight 2


----------

